# Kitchen cabinets



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I refinished these cabinets using Fresh Start and Cabinet Coat. The HO's are replacing the plates that's why they aren't there.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks awsome! Well done, did you brush/roll or spray?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What a difference! :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome job.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

wje said:


> Looks awsome! Well done, did you brush/roll or spray?


Thanks. I brushed and rolled them. The HO's were real happy. They are repeat clients and didn't have the budget to buy new cabinets.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good, did you spray them?, I had to repaint my kitchen cabinets they were like those old stain, I did a 2 tone paint job. I brushed these out, oil BM Impervo.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

scottjr said:


> I refinished these cabinets using Fresh Start and Cabinet Coat. The HO's are replacing the plates that's why they aren't there.


Looking good man!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

They look great! Did u use fresh start oil or water? Curious because I am thinking of using fresh start the satin impervo oil all brushed


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> They look great! Did u use fresh start oil or water? Curious because I am thinking of using fresh start the satin impervo oil all brushed


Thanks. I used the fresh start latex 023.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job. Looks great.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Super! Roller?What nap cover?Nice looking finish finisher!:yes:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Look great Scott.Here are some I did with SW pro classic.They were stained...I forgot to take a before pic.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

:notworthy:


cdaniels said:


> Look great Scott.Here are some I did with SW pro classic.They were stained...I forgot to take a before pic.


----------

